# American Air Museum in Britain Images



## TboltP47D (Nov 20, 2022)

Has anyone used the new American Air Museum in Britian website? Recently I've been going through the Roger Freeman collection and now the new site is up all the images seem to restricted to a maximum of 800 pixels. Previously some were the original scanned size, often over 5000 pixels and a lot of the smaller ones were still around 1600 pixels.

Am I missing a way to get a higher resolution of the images or have they now just restricted the size to something that was acceptable 30 years ago, but is very small by today's standards?


----------

